# How You Can Help 13 Heroic Hounds Looking For Homes



## Petguide.com

​


> 13 four-legged heroes have served their country proudly returned from war to a hero's welcome, but they are looking to find their furever homes. Here's how you can help make that dream come true.
> 
> Dogs have long been an integral part of many missions of war in lands abroad, and they are often credited with saving hundreds and thousands of lives with their unique canine abilities, particularly when it comes to sniffing out dangerous situations where bombs and/or explosives are involved.
> 
> One group of 13 such heroic dogs has 'retired' from duty, after service in Kuwait, and the dogs are now hoping to find the good life in families they can call their own forever. The dogs-Ace, Andy, Charlie, Eman, Google, Haneen, Heckey, Jodie, Keeley, Max, Molten, Trigger, and Uno-will be rehabilitated and reintegrated into 'civilian life' by the Mission K9 Rescue group, a group dedicated to serving our nation's working dogs.
> 
> Partnering with the United States War Dogs Association (USWDA) and the Petco Foundation, Mission K9 will work to ensure that dogs will be reunited with handlers, if at all possible, and if not, will find loving homes that will give these dogs the life they so deserve after such service to our country.
> 
> The dogs are not technically U.S. Military dogs, but dogs who have been trained to work with handlers contracted by the U.S. Military, and as such, they basically have no guarantee of retiring when their services are no longer needed, or they are no longer able to provide service. Mission K9 attends to the rehabilitation and medical issues of these special dogs, and ensures they are fit and ready to be adopted by the perfect family. Many of the dogs may suffer from Post Traumatic Stress, as many human service-members do, so they will be given the opportunity to decompress from war, and to reintegrate into society.
> 
> The dogs are all given behavioral tests before being placed in the optimal environment, with the sole goal being the security and welfare of the dog in their retirement years. Thedogs do not receive any official military benefits, and so Mission K9 Rescue can use our help to fund their medical expenses, rehabilitation and rehoming needs, as well as to bring dogs still left behind home.
> 
> An anonymous donor has volunteered to give a $40,000 grant if Mission K9 Rescue can raise $40,000 to support these dogs and bring more like them home, and if you'd like to give back to animals who bravely offered their lives in service of our freedom, you can go to Mission K9 Rescue's site and donate. All donations are tax-deductible and are an easy way to say, 'Thanks,' to man's best friend.


Read more about How You Can Help 13 Heroic Hounds Looking For Homes at PetGuide.com.


----------

